# Hallöchen bin neu hier



## Atze110 (4. Okt. 2009)

da ich schon sehr viele Jahre mich mit dem Thema Koi beschäftige, bin ich heute auf diese Seite gestossen und habe mich sofort angemeldet. 
Ich komme aus dem schönen Drensteinfurt ( Münsterland) und habe zwei Teiche im Garten. 
Der Haupteich an der Terasse hat ca 4 x 9 Meter und ist ca 1,90 Meter tief. Mein Teichfilter befindet sich in der Garage.......na ja Garage das war mal....ist jetzt umfunktioniert worden als Hobby/ Filterraum. An der Garage habe ich mir einen Wasserfall angebracht. ( Wasser läuft vom Hauptfilter über den Wasserfall zurück in den Teich.Hier sind meine Lieblinge zu Hause. Ca. 30 Kois von 45 cm bis 75cm. 
Den zweiten Teich habe ich über einen Skimmer unterirdisch vom Haupteich verbunden. Anschliessend fliesst das Wasser über einen Bachlauf ( Ca. 5 Meter) zurück zum Haupteich. Den zweiten Teich benutze ich als Absatzbecken sowie zur Aufzucht meiner Koibabys. bis zu 400 Stk. im Jahr. 
Da ich vermutlich einen grossen Wissenschatz im Bezug der Koihaltung habe, kann ich vieleicht den ein oder anderen Tip loswerden. 
Ein paar Bilder hab ich mal beigefügt.
Lg
Atze der eigentlich Tobias heißt


----------



## axel (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

Hallo Tobias 

Herzlich Willkommen !

:willkommen

Na das freut uns aber das Du uns gefunden hast und so viel Erfahrung mitbringst 
Deine Teiche find ich Prima  
Da können wir ja noch auf weitere schöne Fotos hoffen .

lg
axel


----------



## Glückskind (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

Hallo Atze ....super schön dein Teich! Wir Plannen im Frühjahr auch einen Koiteich...haben aber noch nicht so viel erfahrung........darum habe ich uns hier angemeldet. Habe schon viel wissenswertes hier gelesen....Unsere Filteranlage haben wir durch schliessung von Gartencenter für 400 Euro gekauft...Oase 36...ist schon mal eine gute basis..........Hast du auch oasefilter in der ecke stehen? Sieht so aus......Wie weit entfernt muss die Pumpe im wasser vom Filter sein?.....In der mitte vom Wasser?....Wir planen ca. 25-30000 Liter...wenns die <bodenverhältnisse zulassen....Wie tief ist dein Teich etwa......

Gruss Gabi


----------



## Udo (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

 bis zu 400 pro jahr !! was machst du den mit den vielen kois ?

gruß udo


----------



## Atze110 (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

och ich Inseriere fleissig im Sommer, das ich die aus der Hobbyzucht günstig abgebe. So manch schöner Koi ist dabei schon herausgekommen. Von manchen kann ich mich so gar nicht trennen...seufz
Bis jetzt bin ich die immer los geworden. 
So finanziere ich mir mein Hobby.
ich find das ok so.
Lg
Atze


----------



## Atze110 (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*



Glückskind schrieb:


> Hallo Atze ....super schön dein Teich! Wir Plannen im Frühjahr auch einen Koiteich...haben aber noch nicht so viel erfahrung........darum habe ich uns hier angemeldet. Habe schon viel wissenswertes hier gelesen....Unsere Filteranlage haben wir durch schliessung von Gartencenter für 400 Euro gekauft...Oase 36...ist schon mal eine gute basis..........Hast du auch oasefilter in der ecke stehen? Sieht so aus......Wie weit entfernt muss die Pumpe im wasser vom Filter sein?.....In der mitte vom Wasser?....Wir planen ca. 25-30000 Liter...wenns die <bodenverhältnisse zulassen....Wie tief ist dein Teich etwa......
> 
> Gruss Gabi



Hallo Gabi,
ich nehme gem. deinen Ausführungen an, das Du einen Pumpengespeisten Filter betreiben willst, ? 
Einen oase Biotec 36....der ist schon ok..... 
Nur muss ich am Anfang immer zu bedenken geben, dass wenn Ihr einen neuen Teich plant, solltet Ihr auch darüber nachdenken, einen Schwerkraftfilter zu instalieren. Das hat mehrer Vorteile, zum einen spart Euch das ne Menge an Stromkosten. Da ihr nur eine kleine Pumpe in der letzten Kammer benötigt.Zum anderen wird der Filter ebenerdig eingegraben und die "hässlichen" Filter am Teichrand fallen weg. Müsst Ihr Euch mal umschauen wo es die Dinge zu kaufen gibt. Wie gesagt ist nur ein Tipp von mir. Sollte ich jemals neu bauen, gibt es ein anderes __ Filtersystem. Ich bin zwar sehr zufrieden mit meiner Konstruktion, aber ich wäre kein bastler wenn ich es nicht noch verbessern könnte....grins
Mein Biotec 18 habe ich nur nach einem Skimmer geschaltet. Er ist quasi mein Grobfilter. Im Skimmer habe ich eine Aquamax10000 eingebaut.Die Pumpt aus dem Skimmer das Wasser in den ca.10Meter entfernten Biotec 18. 
Da der Biotec 18 eher ein Spielzeugfilter ist bemesse ich diesem System nicht so viel Beachtung. Wie gesagt er ist nur ein Grobschmutzabscheider. 

Mein Teich hat 1,9Meter Wassertiefe.An der Tiefsten Stelle habe ich eine Promax20000 von Oase die meinen Hauptfilter speist. Diese Pumpe kann ich nur empfehlen. Schliesslich lässt sie sich total klasse regulieren, wenn die Wassertemperaturen runter gehen.
Hier gilt als Tip, je kälter das Wasser desto weniger muss der Filter verarbeiten. Also muss er nicht die volle Leistung bringen.....spart auch noch Strom. 
Viel Spass beim planen und ich hoffe ich hab Euch nicht verunsichert?
Lg
Atze


----------



## Olli.P (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

Hallo Tobias,

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy


Schon wieder ein fast Nachbar.........

Schöne Anlage gefällt mir 


Ma gucken wann ich mir das ma in Natura angucken kann.....

Wenn ich darf.............. 


Eine Frage vorab:

Wie verhinderst du, das die kleinen in den großen Teich schwimmen....


----------



## Atze110 (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

an Olli P.

ein fast Nachbar? Oh, wir können uns gerne bei mir Austauschen. Ich bin Wetterunabhängig. Die Terasse am Teich ist überdacht......schliesslich will ich auch bei Regen zu meinen LieblingenAbends ist selbstverständlich die Unterwasserbeleuchtung an......von wo kommst Du den?

so ganz verhindern kann ich es nicht dass die kleinen zurück ins große Becken gelangen. Ich klemme einfach einen Kescher an den Überlauf des kleinen Teiches. Schaue mehrfach nach ob sich ein "doofer" dort verfangen hat....grins

da ich im Herbst sowie kurz vor dem Saisonstart meinen Teich komplett auspumpe und sauber mache , packe ich alle kleinen wieder zurück. ( hab ja sonst nix zu tun.....lach aber so kann ich mir jeden einzelnen schon mal genau anschauen ob sich etwas am oder im Koi gebildet hat 
Lg
Tobi


----------



## Atze110 (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem "Besten" ( Showa) ein Mänchen und meinem Weibchen ( Kohaku) und weitere...ich denke das reicht ersma....lach

der Wasserfall ist Abends immer schön beleuchtet...ich finds geil!


----------



## Goldi1 (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

Hallo Tobi
Toller Teich, schöne Exemplare zu sehen, weiter so.

Tschau Tine


----------



## Olli.P (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

Hi Tobi,



> von wo kommst Du den?



Klick auf meinen Usenamen und schau dir mein Profil an. 

Weisse Bescheid.......... 
Wie der Grevenbroicher Reporter so schön sagt.....


----------



## Atze110 (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

ok, Olli P.

weiss ich bescheid, Schätzelein lach


und immer daran denken, bei Fragen.....

_E-Mail Adresse entfernt, Schutz vor Spam_
:smoki


----------



## Digicat (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

Servus Tobi

und ...

Herzlich Willkommen ....

Dieser Satz ...


> da ich im Herbst sowie kurz vor dem Saisonstart meinen Teich komplett auspumpe und sauber mache , ...


läßt mich dein Filterproblem bzw. Teichtechnisch recht anschaulich rüber kommen ... .
Gibst du doch ...


> ..... solltet Ihr auch darüber nachdenken, einen Schwerkraftfilter zu instalieren. Das hat mehrer Vorteile, zum einen spart Euch das ne Menge an Stromkosten. Da ihr nur eine kleine Pumpe in der letzten Kammer benötigt.Zum anderen wird der Filter ebenerdig eingegraben und die "hässlichen" Filter am Teichrand fallen weg. Müsst Ihr Euch mal umschauen wo es die Dinge zu kaufen gibt. Wie gesagt ist nur ein Tipp von mir. Sollte ich jemals neu bauen, gibt es ein anderes __ Filtersystem. *Ich bin zwar sehr zufrieden mit meiner Konstruktion,* aber ich wäre kein bastler wenn ich es nicht noch verbessern könnte....grins


... sehr gute Tipps, die du selbst jedoch noch nicht umgesetzt hast  

Anscheinend fehlen die BA`s und eine sehr gute Vorabscheidung (TF bzw. VF) bei deinem Teich, sonst würdest du nicht *zweimal im Jahr* eine Teichreinigung machen .... setzten sich doch die Ausscheidungen am Teichgrund ab 
Wie schaut`s eigentlich mit dem Filter nach jedem Wasserwechsel aus  ...deine Bakis dürften sich ja jedesmal verabschieden ....

Also auf Dauer kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es deinen Koi gefallen wird ... die ständigen kompl. Wasserwechsel, einhergehend mit Temparaturschwankungen, Wasserwerte-Schwankungen 

Aber nix für Ungut ... gefällt mir dein Teich und seine Bewohner sehr gut ...


----------



## Olli.P (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

Hi Helmut,



> Anscheinend fehlen die BA`s und eine sehr gute Vorabscheidung (TF bzw. VF) bei deinem Teich, sonst würdest du nicht zweimal im Jahr eine Teichreinigung machen .... setzten sich doch die Ausscheidungen am Teichgrund ab
> Wie schaut`s eigentlich mit dem Filter nach jedem Wasserwechsel aus  ...deine Bakis dürften sich ja jedesmal verabschieden



Da ich eh zwei Wochen Urlaub hab, werd ich das die Tage wohlwollend prüfen.


----------



## Atze110 (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Tobi
> 
> und ...
> 
> ...



Zunächst möchte ich mich endschuldigen das ich mich vieleicht unglücklich ausgedrückt habe.
Ich habe einen Vorabscheider, Einen Siefi, hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen. 
Also nochmal erst UV 110 Watt, dann Siefi, dann Bürstenkammer 1 x 1 m breit und die Bürsten sind 15 x 80 cm. 
Danach kommt nix mehr aus dieser kammer an Schwebteilchen.
Danach ist der Patronenfilter geschaltet. 52 Patronen a 1 meter länge. 
Dieser Filter arbeit seid 8 Jahren ununterbrochen in der Hauptsaison. 
Meine Erfahrung mit diesem Filter hat gezeigt, das ich Ihn ruhig im Winter ausstellen kann.
Dann möchte ich noch etwas zu den Bakterien sagen. 
Natürlich ist es für mich selbstverständlich nach jedem großen Wasserwechsel neu Bakis zu impfen. Da aber immer in dieser Patronenkammer 1000 liter Wasser bleiben und ich diesen zusätzlich mit einer Highblow belüfte explodieren diese jedesmal. Ich habe einen Filtergeruch der nach waldboden riecht. Das ist immer ein gutes Zeichen. Dazu habe ich gleichbleibende Wasserwerte. Die ich selbstverständlich nicht mit einem Tröpfchentest Bzw Stäbchen messe. 

Ich habe mich ein wenig und leider nicht ausführlich genug ausgedrückt im bezug auf meine Koi bei der Teichreinigung. Natürlich wird doch nicht das ganze Wasser abgelassen. Ich kenne meinen Teich und seine Dreckecken. 
Jetzt im Herbst kommt so viel hinein, oh mann da müsste ich 10 Skimmer anschliessen. 
Ein Netz geht gar nicht. Erstens siehts ******** aus und zweitens ist meine Teichoberfläche zu groß dafür. 
Ich sage nur seit 10 Jahren kein kranker Koi, kein Toter oder sowas. 
Das spricht denke ich für sich. Wenn mann gewisse Dinge beachtet. Aber da sind wir ja Profis gelle, ( nicht so ernst gemeint)

Aber Danke für dein Kompliment. Ist angekommen.
Beste Grüße
Tobi 

Natürlich gebe ich dir recht, ich habe keine Bodenabläufe, kein Schwerkraftfilter, nur war das vor 10 Jahren als ich den Teich angelegt habe noch nicht mein Wissenstand. 
Heute sieht das ganze schon anders aus.


----------



## Digicat (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

Guten Morgen Tobi



> Jetzt im Herbst kommt so viel hinein, oh mann da müsste ich 10 Skimmer anschliessen.


Reinigst du den Teich dann nach dem Laubfall  ... also so im Dezember herum .... oder erst beim Frühjahrsputz 

Würde ich beides nicht als optimal bezeichnen ...  Da greifst ja in beiden Fällen massiv in die "Winterruhe" der Fische ein 

Besser wäre es meines Erachten, wenn du mal deinen Skimmer auf Vordermann bringen würdest ... sprich auf Schwerkraft umstellen würdest ... könntest dabei noch einen oder zwei Bodenabläufe auch installieren ...

Wenn du schon so eine Teichreinigungs-Aktion durchführst würde sich dies ja schon fast aufdrängen 

Beides, Skimmer und BA`s in eine Sammelkammer, wo auch die Pumpe (Profimax 20000) positioniert ist ... oder gleich in einen US III in Schwerkraft (bessere Alternative zu deinem SIFI > geht doch dort auch der Schmodder in Lösung).

Nur so als Anregung für das kommende Teichjahr 



> Ich habe einen Filtergeruch der nach waldboden riecht. Das ist immer ein gutes Zeichen.


Für mich stellt aber "Waldbodengeruch" Vermodderung dar  oder züchtest du Schwammerl im Filter 



> Wenn mann gewisse Dinge beachtet.


Kannst das ein bisserl präzisieren .... 
Nicht nur ich .... sondern auch viele User können mit dieser Ansage wahrscheinlich nicht viel anfangen ...

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut
der hofft das du ein bisserl Licht ins "Dunkel" deiner Worte bringen kannst


----------



## Atze110 (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

Hallo Helmut, 
danke für deinen Tip. "Skimmer mit Schwerkraft".
Wenn ich den die Zeit einmal habe den Spaten bei mir in die Hand zu nehmen....
Bagger geht nicht mehr, alles umbaut....leider
dazu kommt noch der Boden...er ist aus Lehm, dann kommt Mergel.....also kein Spass mit dem Spaten....sonst hätte ich es schon längst erledigt.
Die Ba's müsste ich auch bis 1,90Meter buddeln.....

und last bat not least....ist da noch meine Regierung.....die hat die Schnute voll vom Buddeln.....sie hat keine Motivation.......lach  

im ernst, ich danke dir für deinen Hinweis und sobald ich mal ne günstige Gelegenheit habe wird das auch mal abgearbeitet.

sobald der Laubfall beendet ist, bei mir ist das etwas früher als der Dezember, im laufe des Nov. mache ich sauber.Aber auch nur Stück für Stück. Nähere Beschreibungen zur Reinigung erspare ich mir jetzt mal. 
Die Koi sind dann bei mir immer noch recht aktiv. Also nix mit Winterruhe. Fressen ist auch immer noch angesagt.Meine Wasserthemperaturen sind hier im nov. noch etwas wärmer als in Österreich.....derzeit habe ich noch 16 Grad Wasserthemperatur ohne Heizung, Abdeckung etc.
aber ich weiss ja das Du nicht sauber machen musst,auch kein Freund davon bist, weil Du eine optimale Filteranlage besitzt.

Beste Grüße
Tobi


----------



## Atze110 (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

heute war Olli P. bei mir.

Vielen Dank für das nette und angenehme Gespräch an meinem Gartenteich.

Irgendwie hatte wir das Proplem, dass der Teich/ die Teiche nicht so richtig zu Fotografieren waren, so entsprechen die hier eingestellten Bilder nicht dem tatsächlichen Bild.
Meine Teiche haben einfach eine Übergröße...schwer das auf dem Foto fest zu halten....

ich brauche einen Fotografen....

Beste Grüße
Tobi


----------



## Olli.P (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

Hi,

jepp ich war da. 

Auch ich möchte mich für das angenehme Gespräch und die Gastfreundlichkeit bedanken. 

Ein paar Bilder hab ich machen können, leider hat das Wetter ja nicht so gut mitgespielt..... 
(Muss nur noch gucken ob ich die irgendwie zusammenbasteln kann)

Aaaaber:



> Meine Teiche haben einfach eine Übergröße...schwer das auf dem Foto fest zu halten....







Man könnte auch genauso gut sagen, der Garten ist zu klein um die Anlage auf einem Bild festzuhalten..........


----------



## Atze110 (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*


Lach da hast Du recht!

bisse gut nach Hause gekommen?

Du immer Sommer nächstes Jahr trinken wir mal ein Pilsbier oder?
Beste Grüße
Tobi


----------



## Olli.P (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

Hi Tobi,

jepp bin gut über gekommen!!

Und das mit dem Bierchen halten wir mal fest.


----------



## Atze110 (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

so meine HP ist jetzt fertig.....

schaut einfach mal rein....

Beste Grüße


----------



## heiti (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

Hallo Tobi!

Nette HP hast Du da gebastelt, allerdings hätte ich da doch etwas Kritik, die ich gerne loswerden möchte.

Die schwimmenden Koi's als Button sind ja nett gedacht, nur hat es mich nach kurzer Zeit schon zeimlich genervt, dass ich warten musste, bis so ein niedliches Tierchen wieder auftauchte, damit ich eine nächste Seite anklicken konnte. 

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es den anderen besuchern Deiner Seite geht, aber statische Buttons finde ich da doch angenehmer. Vielleicht bin ich ja auch einfach nur zu ungeduldig???


----------



## Atze110 (23. Feb. 2010)

ich weiss ....

die Koi sind noch etwas träge aber daran wird noch gearbeitet.

schlussendlich sollen sie seitlich zu sehen sein.

Ist halt mal was neues im www.

Ich werde sie auf jedenfall als Navigatoren weiter ausbauen. 

Vielen Dank für die nette Anregung.
beste Grüße
Tobi

es sind aber auch noch statische Buttons vorhanden. 

Die schwimmenden Koi sind nur der Anfang.


----------



## heiti (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

Hallo Tobi!

Also ich kann keine statischen Buttons finden, es sei denn Du meinst "Impressum" und "Kontakt".

Auf dem Screenshot sieht man wunderbar, welches Problem ich meine. 
Um auf eine andere Seite deiner HP zu kommen, muss ich solange warten, bis die der richtige Koi wieder "aufgetaucht" ist und ich den Link erwischen kann...


----------



## Joachim (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

Hallo Tobi,

muss mich Olaf anschließen - die Koi-Navi ist für die Katz. Bei 1024er Bildschirmauflösung bekommt man die Navigation praktisch gar nicht zu "fassen".


----------



## Christine (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

Ganz ehrlich?

Auf einer professionellen Internetseite hat so ein Kinderkram gar nichts zu suchen - maximal als Deko - aber nur mit einer anständigen Navigation. Sonst hast du ganz schnell ganz viele Besucher, die zweimal da waren: das erste und das letzte Mal.


----------



## Aquabernd (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

Hallo Tobi, 
Vieleicht wäre es besser die Hp im normalem Stihl zu machen.
Ungefähr so:
www.maserbernd.de

glg Bernd


----------



## Atze110 (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hallöchen bin neu hier*

Soderle....

auf vielfachen Wunsch habe ich meine HP ändern lassen.

Es ist jetzt sogar einer Bildergalerie die jetzt immer mal wieder aufgefüllt wird eingebaut. 

Also schaut immer mal wieder rein.

Desweiteren darf ich mich jetzt Zertifizierter Oase Water Creationspartner nennen....


Beste Grüße
Atze110


----------

